# Reverse Flow Under Gravel filter for plants?



## HydroBot (Apr 26, 2006)

I have always favored Reverse Flow Under Gravel filtration on my Fish Only fresh/marine tanks. The High Flow RFUG offers many advantages in this type of setup but what are some of the pros and cons that you can think of using this system in planted Tank? Is anyone currently using RFUG or have used it in the past with planted aquaria? All opinions and experiences are appreciated.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh, I think there are a few people out there using RUGF's, but they've kind of gone the way of substrate heating cables.

The biggest con in my mind is the need for the undergravel plates and the ugly tubes that stick up. Why bother? Plant roots get all tangled up in it and I'm not sure that it offers any tangible benefits over more simple methods.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

esdit


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

How about RFUG:s as mist/CO2-reaktors to evenly spread out mist or CO2-enriched water so the CO2 is exposed to the abaxial surface of leaves?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

If you are talking about undergravel filters, I had to learn the hard way myself. I tried forever to grow plants with one. The only plants that grew were the Java Ferns that grew on the side of the tank that were NOT over the undergravel filter. Everytime I went into the local fish store they would tell me to take it out. But they never told me WHY they are bad for the plants. I finally tore it out and found this great plant growth hidden ON THE side of the tank, again not on top of or over the undergravel filter. The only thing that I can guess is that the water flow is bad somehow for the roots and the root hairs that grow on them. For a better answer, we would need some assistance from one of the wonderful, friendly, down to earth, very smart biologists or chemists. Probably the biologists. :smile:


----------

